# Mushrooms



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone find some, I'm getting the mushroom jitters......


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, 50 views with no reports. I am going to take a stroll next week. I'll let you know how I do. Maybe I'll find some morals, whoops, morels.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's all about ground temperature and moisture for morels. Might be a tad early yet.

Way early for any shrooms in my neck of the woods.

Check out the cool mushroom info here:
viewtopic.php?f=45&t=18674&start=200


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I know that moisture and temp.is the thing that makes them grow. However, I have noticed the grass-weeds are getting awful tall which makes me think something should be hiding in there. I'm still going to take a stroll. If I don't find any I'll have to wait for the crappies to start biting. MMMMMMMM Mushrooms and crappie fillets, can't beat em.


----------

